# Fehler beim Verknüpfen in Access / Oracle / ODBC



## TheManWho (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe bei Access ein Problem mit dem Verknüpfen von Tabellen.
Im einzelnen:
Ich verknüpfe mich über eine ODBC-Schnittstelle (DRIVER={Oracle in ora92}) mit einer Oracle 9.i Datenbank.
90% der Tabellen machen keinerlei Schwierigkeiten aber bei manchen (das mysteriöse ist: NICHT immer bei den selben) bekomme ich die Meldung "Ungültige Felddefinition 'SYS_NC00335$' in Index- oder Beziehungsdefinition". Bei einem Klick auf Hilfe kriege ich die Meldung: "Ungültiger Feldname <NAME> in Index- oder Beziehungsdefinition".
Mir sagen diese Meldungen ehrlich gesagt gar nichts. Ich weiss nicht wo ich ansetzen muss: Access? ODBC? Oracle?
Der Fehler ist zum ersten Mal aufgetreten, nachdem ein umfangreiches SQL-Skript lief. Aber wie hängt das damit zusammen? Die Tabellen werden doch jedes Mal aufs neue verknüpft, oder? Wie gesagt, der Fehler lässt sich schwer reproduzieren weil er nicht jedes Mal auftritt.
Any ideas?

Gruß
/tmw


----------

